# What if I DON'T print WHITE in a DTF print?!



## sherezz

I'm still learning about the DTF printing process ... I really find it very interesting, But for some applications I still can't see how it can perform.
Faded colors, distressed effect, very thin lines with no background color ... 
How can this be done in DTF? Isn't that white background layer going to make it impossible to print a faded color? What if we don't print that white layer? What if we use a 4 color printer (san white) to print on the same film with the same ink and make the same powdering process?
I know these are silly questions for you all but I'm still a newbie


----------



## TABOB

sherezz said:


> But for some applications I still can't see how it can perform.
> Faded colors, distressed effect, very thin lines with no background color ...


DTF is not good for these.
This is why DTF is not a replacement for DTG or screen-printing.


----------



## splathead

Without white, you would be limited to printing on white/light garments only. No black shirt printing.


----------



## Maglino

I am told by a seller that the white ink is "mandatory" because it will lay a vast amouny of ink (100% coverage x 2 printheads = 200% coverage) and the adhesive powder will stick much better

If you don't use the white ink, you could only print Black (C50%+M50%+Y50%+K100%), Red (M100%+Y100%), Green (C100%+Y100%), and Blue (C100%+M100%), the rest would give a bad result when transferring


----------

